

Project Ara MDK 0.2 released - sohkamyung
http://www.projectara.com/mdk

======
sohkamyung
This was apparently Greg Kroah-Hartman's 'side project' as detailed in his
Google+ post [
[https://plus.google.com/+gregkroahhartman/posts/L67iyEouGN8](https://plus.google.com/+gregkroahhartman/posts/L67iyEouGN8)
]

